

A Conversation With a YC S13 Alum About Getting into YC - zabramow
http://www.replyall.me/the-replyall-cast/an-inside-look-at-y-combinator-with-yc-alum-zac-townsend/

======
arigold123
Site's back up. Tentative to repost considering the comments above. But here's
direct link - he may even take questions if anybody wants to write in and
submit - [http://www.replyall.me/s/C-Ax](http://www.replyall.me/s/C-Ax)

------
zabramow
My apologies, site is currently down. Trying to fix and maybe repost.

~~~
aelaguiz
I don't think you'll be able to repost, HN prevents dupe URLs. At least within
a certain time frame, I've been blocked before.

Maybe throw the content up as a comment until you have it fixed?

~~~
jaredsohn
You can repost by adding adding an extra parameter to the URL (such as
?repost=true)

~~~
aelaguiz
My real goal was just to get him to paste the content as a comment so I could
read it now ;)

~~~
zabramow
I'd be more than happy to but it's an entire back and forth and it's still
ongoing. It will be on front page of site as soon as we're back up.

One of the more interesting comments that I will summarize was that uneven
equity splits between founders is a red flag. Hadn't heard that elsewhere.
Also oh assizes that one if the keys to a good application is showing that the
founders won't ever divorce.

~~~
keithwarren
I have had 8 alums review our app for this winters batch and 5 of the 8
brought up our 70/30 split.

These things can be explained, I only hope we get the chance and this 'red
flag' does not prevent us from ever getting past stage 1.

For what is is worth I talked to one alum about smoothing out the equity split
through the vesting period but he said not to, that during orientation they
will warn you against that sort of thing. Curious why.

~~~
arigold123
I wonder if in that case you should explain the valid reasons for the variance
in the section detailing the breakdown. Like you said, you might not get the
opportunity to explain it and perhaps it could be a potential red flag.

